# Would ruby greens do good with giant danios?



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

My ruby greens are coming in by Thursday or Friday and are gonna have to be put with some giant danios for a while. The ruby greens are going to be 1-1.5 inches and the giant danios are around 2-3 inches. Do you guys think that the ruby greens will do ok with them or even dominate them?


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

The danios will chase each other around the top of the tank.

The baby vics will hang out near the bottom.

Should be fine.


----------



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks. Are you sure that the giant danios won't pick on them or vice versa. I don't really care care if my ruby greens terrorize them, but I just don't want it the other way around.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing is for sure. It's something I'd try.

Get some smaller danios (zebras) if you want more certainty...


----------

